# Koi verhalten sich seltsam



## audirssechs (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo , wir haben uns vor 4 Wochen neue Fische Koi geholt von Privat. Seitdem verhalten sich einige Fische merkwürdig sie liegen Std lang an einer Stelle oder sie schwimmen ohne Orientierung auch drehender weise im Teich umher. Was könnten Sie haben??


----------



## Andyzx12r (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Unbekannt,

das liest sich fast als ob du dir mit dem "neuen" Fisch __ Parasiten oder Bakterien eingefangen hast.

Es muss den einen Fisch nicht stören aber der Bakterienstamm der alten kann nicht mit den neuen Bakterien zusammen passen.


----------



## toschbaer (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
-wie sind die Wasserwerte?
-wie viel Wasserwechsel in der Woche
- wie lange Quarantäne

Erste Maßnahmen sind:
-Teilwasserwechsel 50% (Temperatur!)
-Belüften
-Salzbad (0,3%)
einen Arzt oder einen erfahrenden Koifutzi an den Teich holen

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## audirssechs (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo , danke schön für die Antwort. Wir haben das Teichwasser vor 2 Wochen gewechselt. Was könnte es den sein. Haben noch nicht so lange Kois. LG Ines


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Apr. 2016)

audirssechs schrieb:


> Wir haben das Teichwasser vor 2 Wochen gewechselt. Was könnte es den sein



Hoffentlich nicht gleich das ganze Teichwasser denn dann kommt es noch zusätzlich zu Temperaturschwankungen.
Was auch ganz schlecht war :
Vor 4 Wochen neue Fische eingesetzt !!!!
Man setzt Fische ab einer Wassertemperatur von 15° erst um.
OK jetzt ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen.
Ohne einen genauen Befund sollte man mit Garnichts behandeln.
kennt ihr jemanden der sich mit Koi auskennt bzw. einen Abstrich machen kann ?
Aller Anschein nach habt ihr euch mit den Koi etwas eingeschleppt.(deswegen sollte man immer eine Quarantäne machen)
Habt ihr die Möglichkeit die Koi rein zu holen und das Wasser langsam auf ca. 20-22° zu bringen? (max.2-3° pro Tag

Wäre natürlich super wenn hier einer aus dem Forum in deiner Nähe wäre und sich das mal anschauen könnte.


----------



## toschbaer (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Ines,
wenn das Wasser gewechselt wurde , hast Du jetzt den Nitrit Peak!
Und dieser kann tödlich sein
Ich habe dir die Maßnahmen schon geschrieben

Hallo Armin,
die Maßnahmen sind keine Behandlung!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## muh.gp (17. Apr. 2016)

Auch der Nitrit Peak ist nur eine Vermutung...

Letztlich kann das alles sein. __ Parasiten, Kreuzverkeimung, schlechte Wasserwerte, zu hohe Temperaturschwankungen, etc., etc....

Die einzig sinnvolle Maßnahme ist die Untersuchung durch einen Koi-Doc! Möglichst schnell natürlich, denn sonst wird es vermutlich böse enden.


----------



## Ansaj (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Ines,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Die Trägheit hört sich ganz danach an, dass dein Teich eine niedrigere Temperatur hat, als der vorherige Teich der neuen Fische, bzw. dass du den Wasserwechsel mit zu kaltem Wasser durchgeführt hast.
Achte mal auf die Atmung. Nitrit oder Ammoniak wären bei schnellerer Atmung genauso denkbar, lass diese Parameter testen und mache große Teilwasserwechsel mit angeglichener Temperatur.
Wenn du das nächste mal neue Fische einsetzt, achte darauf, dass dein Teich wie Armin schon sagt konstant min. 15°C hat und führe zwecks Anpassung der neuen Fische an deine Wasserwerte und Keimbelastung eine mehrwöchige Quarantäne durch.

Gruß
Ansaj

Nachtrag: Ich gebe es nur ungern zu, aber ich hatte beide bei dir möglichen Probleme vor Jahren selber schon mal. Ich habe neue Kois ohne Quarantäne in den Teich gesetzt, weil sie von Privat stammten. Obwohl mein Altbesatz aktiv wie eh und je war, haben die neuen schnell geatmet und lagen am Boden. 2 von den 4 neuen sind dann auch gestorben. Die Wasseranalyse brachte einen erhöhten Ammoniakwert hervor. Der Wert hat sich wohl langsam aufgebaut, so das die Altfische sich daran gewöhnen konnten, aber für die neuen war es ein Schock. Ich habe dann sofort einen großen Wasserwechsel durchgeführt und in meiner Panik nicht auf die Temperatur geachtet. Meine Fische waren für ein paar Tage sehr träge, lagen aber nicht am Boden und als sich das Wasser etwas aufgeheizt hatte, ging es ihnen wieder gut. Blöde Fehler, aber daraus habe ich gelernt und führe jetzt eine Quarantäne durch, achte besser auf die Werte und die Temperatur beim Wasserwechsel.


----------



## tosa (18. Apr. 2016)

Messe mal bitte die wasserwerte:
-Temperatur
-Nitrit
-ammonium
-pH
-kh


----------



## audirssechs (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo...
Danke für eure Nachrichten. Ja aus Fehlern lernt man ,das nächste mal sind wir auch vorsichtiger.
Ist bloß sehr ärgerlich um die Fische.
Und das mit dem Wasser werde ich morgen mal kontrollieren.

 LG Ines


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Apr. 2016)

Hi Ines
gibt es was Neues ??


----------



## lotta (29. Apr. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hi Ines
> gibt es was Neues ??


Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich hoffe, dass sich die Fische wieder etwas erholt haben.
Alles Gute Bine


----------



## audirssechs (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo....nein leider gibt es nichts neues. Wir werden uns wohl eine Krankheit reingeholt haben.
Ab und zu stirbt einer weg.
Jetzt haben sie so eine weißen belag drauf.
Das nervt echt.
LG Ines


----------



## Michael H (2. Mai 2016)

audirssechs schrieb:


> Ab und zu stirbt einer weg.
> Jetzt haben sie so eine weißen belag drauf.
> Das nervt echt.



Ohne Worte .....


----------



## tosa (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Hast du mal an einen Tierarzt gedacht?

Da gibt es ein paar in deiner Nähe...


----------



## audirssechs (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo.... echt kennst du ein guten Tierarzt??
LG Ines


----------



## tosa (2. Mai 2016)

Ja, warte, ich gebe dir ein paar adressen


----------



## audirssechs (2. Mai 2016)

Ok danke schön.


----------



## tosa (2. Mai 2016)

hier guck mal was bei dir in der Nähe ist:

Tierärztin Kathrin Pees
An den Tierkliniken 17
04103 Leipzig
0177 1908281
http://www.koitierarzt.de/

sie bereist auch berlin/brandenburg; ist meine

Tierarztpraxis
Dr. Frank Mutschmann
Erich Kurz Straße 7
10319 Berlin
Telefon: 030 / 511 200 8
Fax: 030 / 510 677 02
Email: info@tierarzt-mutschmann.de

dieser ist der haustierarzt einer userin von hier


Zierfischpraxis Jan Wolter
Tegeler Weg 24
10589 Berlin
Telefon: 030-34502210
Mobil: 0171-6851157

kenne ich persönlich, ist nicht mein fall

Kleintierpraxis Jan __ Schneider
Großbeerenstraße 169-171
12277 Berlin
030 / 290 320 92
http://www.kleintierpraxis-schneider.com/

kenne ich, kannst du nehmen

Peter Rosin
Buchwaldzeile 27a
14089 Berlin-Gatow
Fon: +49 30 36282337
Fax: +49 30 36282339

keine Ahnung.

Dr. Klaus-Peter Lechelt
Tempelbergerweg 1
15518 Heinersdorf
Fon: +49 33432 72293
Fax: +49 33432 72294
Mobil: +49 161 1334913

soll gut sein, kenne ihn aber nicht

Dr. Chr. Kloß
Johannes-Sebastian-Bach-Str. 4
16928 Pritzwalk
Fon: +49 3395 301301

keine Ahnung

jetzt bist du dran.... schieb es nicht zu lange auf, ich denke mal an schwächeparasiten, schade das ich es zu spät gesehen habe, war erst vor ein paar tagen in buckow


----------



## audirssechs (2. Mai 2016)

Ja ich schaue mal.
Das wäre schön gewesen ,wenn mal einer der Ahnung hat,,, also du vorbei gekommen wärst.
.Na ja müssen wir mal schauen.
Danke erst mal.
LG Ines


----------



## tosa (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ines,

ja, schade, versuch mal Dr. Lechelt der ist ja fast fussläufig von dir erreichbar... und dann schaue ihm schön über die Schulter, parasitenabstrich ist sehr einfach wenn man es ein paarmal gemacht hat. ich tendiere bei dir zu costia


----------



## audirssechs (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Torsten...
danke schön.... kann man das wieder in Griff bekommen.
Viele Fische sind ja nicht mehr.
Vorgestern musste unser einer großer Koi dran glauben. Echt ein scheiß.  
LG Ines


----------



## tosa (2. Mai 2016)

normalerweise ja, wenn es costia ist dauert die Behandlung 1 tag, shit, ärgere mich gerade das ich das übersehen habe.... Mist.... abstrich dauert 10min, dann hätte man gewußt was es ist.... Mist... 

costia ist ein schwächeparasit der zum Tod des Fisches führen kann. es kann sein das man sehr selten was mit zu tun hat, aber auch das man es regelmäßig hat. ist aber einfach und schnell zu bekämpfen. aber für eine gezielte Behandlung gehört eine mikroskopische Untersuchung. warum bloss hat hier vorher keiner den Hinweis gegeben?


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2016)

Na ja, Torsten, wir müssen uns wohl kaum Vorwürfe machen. Vor zwei (!!!!) Wochen gab es hier zahlreiche Hinweise und Tipps, dass ein Doc an den Teich geholt werden soll. Es erfolgte wohl keine Reaktion... sehr traurig für die Fische. Aber leider immer das gleiche Spiel... lasst uns halt ein paar Neue kaufen...


----------

